# Deer horn knife handle?



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anyone know anybody that can make a knife out of a deer horn? My dad shot a horn off of a monster buck about three years ago and its perfect for a knife handle. I would like to get it done for him because he was talking about it and it would be pretty cool. Thanks guys!

-Gillie-


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Let me know if u find someone. I'd like one done as well


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

chopper29 said:


> Let me know if u find someone. I'd like one done as well


Ya ill do that


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a Google Search "Custom Knives" then select Ohio. Several to select from as well as other members here on OGF.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I ordered an 8 inch bowie blank for the horn i just need to know what the best way of putting it in the horn is? Drilling it or just trying to push it in i heard something about soaking the horn in water for a month?


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Drill it, use a high quality epoxy to set it in. A buddy of mine tinkers with them...not a real complicated process surprisingly.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

ClickerCrazy is a custom knife maker who is a member here. Send him a pm, or check out his website. http://www.davidhallcustomknives.com/


----------

